# Players seeking players for an ongoing game



## William Ronald (Sep 25, 2005)

I am currently part of what was once a group of five players which is now down to three people besides our DM.  We are seeking to add a few people to a Dungeons and Dragons 3.5 game,.  Currently, we play every other Sunday or so at Games Plus in Mount Prospect.  So, if you are interested let me know.  We are looking for people who want to be part  of a group, who love a good mixture of roleplaying and adventure.

You can e-mail me at wiliamwronald@aol.com


----------

